# Bethany Beach Party Boat



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

I've got a co-worker coming down to Bethany Beach for early July and wants to take his son out on a party boat. I told him that Monty Hawkins' Morning Star (in OC) always gets good press but I wasn't sure what other boats like his were up in the Bethany area.

Can anyone recommend a party boat like Morning Star that I can point him toward up in Bethany or close to it ?

I'm more of surf fisherman so...I just don't have the experiences to pass along.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

www.theoceanprincess.com They do 2 half day trips every day and will be starting night trips soon as well . They are at Old Town Marina on Dorchester St . Captain Victor is first class , just like Monty .


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks OL*

Does anyone know of any party boats w/ a good rep that go out a little further north...maybe like out of IRI, etc. ?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Here ya go : http://www.fishjudyv.com/


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

closer to bethany is indian river inlet or lews both have very nice headboats you can go full day or half-day. i don't know the website for IR but anglers.com is in lewes. they take reservations.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

closer to bethany is indian river inlet or lewes both have very nice headboats you can go full day or half-day. i don't know the website for IR but anglers.com is in lewes. they take reservations.


----------

